# New Cooperative D&D Video Game Allows a DM To Run The Adventure



## Rhylthar (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks promising!


----------



## Carl H (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not heavily invested or interested in video games. But this sounds fun.


----------



## Zaran (Feb 12, 2015)

All I have to say is "We can't cancel what we haven't announced!"


----------



## Astrosicebear (Feb 12, 2015)

View attachment 66786


----------



## smiteworks (Feb 12, 2015)

That looks awesome. I would love to see this in a turn-based version, but I suspect it will be RTwP. I'll settle for that.


----------



## Jester David (Feb 12, 2015)

Sounds like it's coming soon. Yikes. They must be barrelling through development. 
I guess an overhead game like that where you don't really zoom in can go a little easier on the graphics. And you don't need as much detail on the particle effects and such.


----------



## Dausuul (Feb 12, 2015)

If I can't make up encounters and social scenarios on the fly, homebrew everything from PC races to monsters to magic items, and create and apply my own house rules--then it ain't a tabletop, virtual or otherwise.

Looks like it might be a pretty cool video game, though. I'll check it out.


----------



## Wolfskin (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks nice! Need to see the specs before pre-ordering, though. My PC is not on the cutting-edge.


----------



## Paraxis (Feb 12, 2015)

It seems inspired by Dragon Age: Origins and has the director of that game, DA:O can be paused at will with the space bar and you then can assign actions to the party members not exactly turn based but pretty darn close.

Looks Amazing, I haven't felt the need to get a new gaming PC in awhile but this makes me want to so much, been a long time since I was excited for a video game (turning 40 this year).


----------



## Parmandur (Feb 12, 2015)

Jester Canuck said:


> Sounds like it's coming soon. Yikes. They must be barrelling through development.
> 
> I guess an overhead game like that where you don't really zoom in can go a little easier on the graphics. And you don't need as much detail on the particle effects and such.





They've been working on it for two years, apparently, basically through the whole playtest of the tabletop game.

Sounds like a refinement of Neverwinter Nights: traditional single player mode, and DM run multiplayer, sweet.

Ed Greenwood has likely been collaborating on this, too..


----------



## doctorhook (Feb 12, 2015)

I like that this announcement comes merely two days after whatshistroll was trying to blow up the 5E forums with complaints that WotC was trying to scuttle the brand by not licensing any content.*

*Note: paraphrased liberally.


----------



## Halivar (Feb 12, 2015)

doctorhook said:


> I like that this announcement comes merely two days after whatshistroll was trying to blow up the 5E forums with complaints that WotC was trying to scuttle the brand by not licensing any content.*



Don't worry. We'll soon have our resident naysayers here to explain to us why this is further proof that the game is doomed. DOOOOOOOMED, I SAY!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 12, 2015)

Parmandur said:


> They've been working on it for two years, apparently, basically through the whole playtest of the tabletop game.
> 
> Sounds like a refinement of Neverwinter Nights: traditional single player mode, and DM run multiplayer, sweet.




Just add in a tile-based building mode and some simple scripting and I'm in!


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 12, 2015)

Naysaying? We already have some in this thread.

Mearls has been saying for a while "we have all this great stuff coming, just wait". Glad to see there is actually something.


----------



## DMZ2112 (Feb 12, 2015)

All I have to say to you fans is good luck and keep your expectations realistic.

I do hope they change the title, though.  Nothing says throwaway spinoff like "Blah Blah Blah _Legends_."


----------



## Agamon (Feb 12, 2015)

I have some, "fool me once with NWN, shame on me, fool me twice with this, shame on you," scepticism.  But the Baldur's Gate and DA:O comparisons, and no scripting necessary brings me a little cautious optimism.

Never heard of the companies that are working on it, but hey, it's not Obsidian.


----------



## JohnLynch (Feb 12, 2015)

Does this mean Dungeons & Dragons has found it's identity again?


----------



## GMMichael (Feb 12, 2015)

We're fighting terror, Agamon.

I didn't see a lot of (any?) non-combat in that trailer, but if I can easily script my NPCs to eat breakfast, get drunk at the inn, and stumble back home at 3PM, I'm in.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 12, 2015)

smiteworks said:


> That looks awesome. I would love to see this in a turn-based version, but I suspect it will be RTwP. I'll settle for that.



In the video, the player pauses during combat and re-orients the view. Hopefully that means you'll be able to pause it while playing.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 12, 2015)

TarionzCousin said:


> In the video, the player pauses during combat and re-orients the view. Hopefully that means you'll be able to pause it while playing.




In multiplayer, that would be horrible.  Anybody able to pause it at any time?

Maybe the DM can pause it.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 12, 2015)

Morrus said:


> In multiplayer, that would be horrible.  Anybody able to pause it at any time?
> 
> Maybe the DM can pause it.



Heh. Good point.

Well, as I always say "Something is better than nothing." The existence of this game makes me feel a little more optimistic about the future of D&D.


----------



## ronaldsf (Feb 12, 2015)

Let's obsess about the screenshots now, shall we? 

I'm most intrigued by the buttons on the bottom of the screen. They both seem to be spellcasters, but the interface reminds me of the "cool down" buttons prevalent in Diablo 3, Dragon Age, etc. I wonder how that squares with D&D 5e's semi-Vancian magic?

And the healing potion hotkeys? That suggests more of an action game to me -- press the Healing hotkey before you run out of health!!


----------



## ronaldsf (Feb 12, 2015)

My Google-fu shows Dan Tudge as the game director and executive producer of Dragon Age: Origins. Sounds promising.


----------



## Carl H (Feb 12, 2015)

ronaldsf said:


> My Google-fu shows Dan Tudge as the game director and executive producer of Dragon Age: Origins. Sounds promising.




Your Google Fu is strong.... You may need to work on your reading the top post fu...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2015)

I want an updated, modernized version of FRUA with overhead tokens, hex or square tiled movement, turn-based, with plenty of tools for modders so we can have them recreate older modules in computerized game format.  Please let me know when one of you will do a kickstarter for it.


----------



## ronaldsf (Feb 12, 2015)

Carl H said:


> Your Google Fu is strong.... You may need to work on your reading the top post fu...




Well I did read that he "directed" it...  . I figured it was useful to nail down the exact title to make sure it wasn't misleading. One would think they'd front-load that info more in the text, given that game's overall good reputation.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Feb 12, 2015)

Going to need to know a lot more before I get hyped, but really has potential for two reasons (beyond the visuals/UI looking pretty solid):

1) n-Space and Digital Extremes both make solid games.

2) It sounds like with the limited races/classes, no mention of Feats, etc., that they are maybe keeping their ambition in check.

My main worries are:

A) Plot/story of single-player - and atmosphere in general. No idea if they'll nail it. Could do, could be totally off. Games have been all over the place here.

B) Gameplay - it will undoubtedly be different to stock 5E, hopefully it's really good. Hopefully tons of interaction potential beyond combat, but we'll see.


----------



## Ramaster (Feb 12, 2015)

Hell, it's about time!

And, might I add, the video looks quite cool. I would be really glad if they can pull another NWN-like game.

Los of promising CRPGs comming this year!


----------



## Zaukrie (Feb 12, 2015)

I am interested in this.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks amazing, really love the multiplayer and DM options.


----------



## mcbobbo (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not seeing a lot about ongoing monetization, but I'm guessing the following will be available as DLC:

Races
Classes
Creatures
Map Packs
Adventures

...all that sort of thing.

Big question here is - how much, and in what format?  For example, $5 for a map pack I can see doing.  $50 for a map pack would cause me to avoid the entire purchase.  As would $1.99 per additional race.

I'm tempted to pre-order the campaign pack, but have serious doubts as to whether I'd use what they're providing more than once or twice.


----------



## Gecko85 (Feb 12, 2015)

Very excited for this. BG1 and 2 are my favorite PC (and now iPad) adventure games, with NWN trailing slightly behind. This looks like a nice update to those, and DM mode sounds promising.


----------



## tomBitonti (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks like a great video game, and lots of fun!  Diablo with a D&D twist.  And quite a lot of what the Diablo update could have provided, but didn't (oh the lost opportunity, but I digress).

It doesn't scream D&D to me.  I suspect that combat actions are D&D flavored, but that the combat engine otherwise strays quite far.  Not that that's a bad thing; real-time games are just different than turn based games.  IOS Warhammer seems closer to approximating D&D turn based combat.

And, I wonder how tied to 5E it ends up being.  I'm thinking you could tie the game engine to any of the editions.


----------



## Gecko85 (Feb 12, 2015)

Did you see the graphic on the official website for the game?: https://swordcoast.com/

There's a mock-box titled "Lost Mines Dungeon Tile Set". I really hope that means the possibility of running LMoP in this game system. That would be sweet.


----------



## Nebulous (Feb 12, 2015)

This looks amazing.  If it actually incorporates the kind of tinkering and tailoring that we want, it would be the end all of VTT games.   Worst case scenario, it's just a good single player game, but i think they're pushing for something far more ambitious


----------



## Nebulous (Feb 12, 2015)

I mean, this is really, REALLY awesome.  This would mean anyone could play anywhere in the world with their friends with a far more advanced system than any current virtual tabletop game.


----------



## Derren (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks more like a cooperative Diablo than a RPG like Baldurs Gate. For a 2015 release the game must be quite advanced, yet there was nothing indicating possible NPC interactions. Also the UI with the map and mission focus reminds me more of Diablo style games. The developer also has never done any RPG before, but did a Skylander expansion.
I think [MENTION=13107]tomBitonti[/MENTION] has the right idea. A 4 player action rpg with D&D names and graphics.

DM mode has been tried by Neverwinter Nights. But from the trailer and art style it doesn't look like the DM mode will be as powerful as in that game. Modifying maps likely won't be possible. Only monster placement, etc.


----------



## DMZ2112 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am admittedly not the target audience for this because I've never been able to enjoy this style of CRPG, so take my criticisms with a grain of salt or five, but I'm concerned that the Digital Deluxe Edition apparently comes with the use of the beholder in dungeon master mode.

...What other big name monsters wouldn't I have access to until I (presumably) paid for them, individually or in booster packs?  Tilesets, fine.  If I want to play interior decorator, I don't mind paying extra for that.  But if I'm not getting a big, usable chunk of the Monster Manual at launch I don't really understand what I'm paying for as a dungeon master consumer.  Encounter design is literally the whole game.

I'm kind of amused that the Digital Deluxe Edition also apparently includes "Armor and Weapons," while the basic game does not.  I'm sure that doesn't mean what it sounds like.

...Okay, I'm /pretty sure/ that doesn't mean what it sounds like.


----------



## Parmandur (Feb 12, 2015)

DMZ2112 said:


> I am admittedly not the target audience for this because I've never been able to enjoy this style of CRPG, so take my criticisms with a grain of salt or five, but I'm concerned that the Digital Deluxe Edition apparently comes with the use of the beholder in dungeon master mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





These days, this would be normal operating procedure.  Just look at the DLC Paradox has tied to Crusader Kings 2 sometime! :-o


----------



## John Enfield (Feb 12, 2015)

*I prefer turn-based over real time but this does look cool!*



smiteworks said:


> That looks awesome. I would love to see this in a turn-based version, but I suspect it will be RTwP. I'll settle for that.




Agreed! I've loved playing video games that had you be the dungeon master or the main villain trying to stop the heroes from defeating you.  This looks like it could be a neat mix up of the traditional 'you are the hero' computer RPG and a game like that.  

I love both computer RPGs and table-top ones so I'm looking forward to this one. Could be a nice solution to gaming with friends over long distances that is easier to implement than gaming over skype or virtual table top or some such thing.


----------



## Nebulous (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't know exactly how it would work, but I'm imagining DLC for official adventures, like Lost Mine of Phandelver where you play through a scripted game but it has enough things for a DM to tweak to make it feel customized.  That's what I'm hoping for anyway.


----------



## Emka (Feb 12, 2015)

Morrus said:


> In multiplayer, that would be horrible.  Anybody able to pause it at any time?
> 
> Maybe the DM can pause it.



It worked well enough in Baldur's Gate.
Remember this is a co-op game, not a free-for-all. If the players can't organize their plays, pausing is the least of their problems.


----------



## Barantor (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks interesting and I was a big fan of both Neverwinter games ability to dm for a party. I don't know if they will add the ability to make our own dungeons, but that would be a bonus in my mind.


----------



## EvilDwarf (Feb 12, 2015)

For years now I've wanted an "empty" video game that I could run my players through: think, Skyrim without the monster encounters. The players would right there in a beautiful, graphic world that would take the place of a paper map or virtual desktop.

If "this" is like "that," it will be incredible, especially if you could drop in some scripted monsters and NPCs (for example, you could build NPCs from a list of characteristics, much like you do now from lists in the DMGs, etc. and then put them in the world). 

I suppose combat is based on "the math behind the curtain?" Insert your character into the world, the game runs all the rolls, etc., and the DM can possibly Pause and input the characters' actions and strategies, and then press Play and let the round unfold?

This is really intriguing--and IF it includes a world building engine ala NWN, I'm definitely in.


----------



## Psikerlord# (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks like a cooldown based action game, which should be fun. I'm interested to find out more, especially how DM mode works and how much content you can make yourself. But it wont be anything like playing 5e.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 12, 2015)

Emka said:


> It worked well enough in Baldur's Gate.
> Remember this is a co-op game, not a free-for-all. If the players can't organize their plays, pausing is the least of their problems.




It's works in DA, too.  But those are solo games.  I can't of a real time co-op that lets anyone pause the game.


----------



## Emka (Feb 12, 2015)

Agamon said:


> It's works in DA, too.  But those are solo games.  I can't of a real time co-op that lets anyone pause the game.




Actually the entire Baldur's Gate series is playable with up to 5 other players.


----------



## Gecko85 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sadly, from the FAQ, looks like this will be the "PC" (Windows) version of Steam only. If they're going to use Steam, why be restrictive? Many developers are making cross-platform games on Steam. That's one of the great things about Steam. A single license can be used on either Windows or Mac versions of Steam. A *lot* of people over the past 10 years have switched to Mac. This is going to be limiting. I, for one, won't be buying a Windows based PC just to play this game. Hell, they even ported both Baldur's Gate games to iOS...so not support Steam for Mac just seems odd.

Too bad. I was looking forward to this.


----------



## GX.Sigma (Feb 12, 2015)

This game looks really awesome. I hope it's as awesome as it looks.

I'm skeptical about the DM side. In the trailer, it just showed the DM placing and controlling monsters. So far, all we've seen is a Left 4 Dead-style "protagonists vs. enemies" multiplayer mode. The front page does say "create your own adventure" and "traverse _your _dungeon," but we don't have any details yet.

Interesting to see five races and six classes... Beyond the "core four" of each, there's 1 extra race and 2 extra classes. Drow? Paladin? Ranger? Striker Fighter, Defender Fighter?


----------



## Agamon (Feb 12, 2015)

Emka said:


> Actually the entire Baldur's Gate series is playable with up to 5 other players.




Huh, apparently it could be played over LAN.  Probably a good reason I didn't know that. One can tell it was certainly created to be a one player game.


----------



## Parmandur (Feb 12, 2015)

In co-op multiplayer games, pausing can be a timer based resource: each player can pause for 15 seconds every five minutes, or whatever.  It can work OK.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Feb 12, 2015)

Hell, looks great to me.

I'd rather have an general licensing announcement to talk about, but this ain't bad at all.


----------



## Rygar (Feb 13, 2015)

Agamon said:


> I have some, "fool me once with NWN, shame on me, fool me twice with this, shame on you," scepticism.  But the Baldur's Gate and DA:O comparisons, and no scripting necessary brings me a little cautious optimism.
> 
> Never heard of the companies that are working on it, but hey, it's not Obsidian.




You may want to take a moment and google those two companies.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks great -- I'm happy to see a great D&D game with a solo campaign.  Hope it turns out well -- and that my computer can handle it!


----------



## Dargrimm (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks awesome but then again Mac users are left out in the cold. I guess this will be yet another game I'll never get to play.


----------



## Plaguescarred (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks nice and interesting remind me of Baldur's Gate game.


----------



## R_Chance (Feb 13, 2015)

Agamon said:


> I have some, "fool me once with NWN, shame on me, fool me twice with this, shame on you," scepticism.  But the Baldur's Gate and DA:O comparisons, and no scripting necessary brings me a little cautious optimism.
> 
> Never heard of the companies that are working on it, but hey, it's not Obsidian.




Digital Extremes. Involved with the original Unreal and Unreal Tournament games and the subsequent ones as well up through UT 2004. As I recall they helped work on Bioshock (?) and I know they did the multi-player component for Bioshock II. They've kept busy. N-Space I'm not as familiar with. A lot of console / licensed games I think.


----------



## Parmandur (Feb 13, 2015)

R_Chance said:


> Digital Extremes. Involved with the original Unreal and Unreal Tournament games and the subsequent ones as well up through UT 2004. As I recall they helped work on Bioshock (?) and I know they did the multi-player component for Bioshock II. They've kept busy. N-Space I'm not as familiar with. A lot of console / licensed games I think.





They've done a lot of journeyman work for other companies.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow, this looks awesome. Im really hoping that they expand this to iOS.


----------



## Nebulous (Feb 13, 2015)

I guess I'm wondering if anyone can hit the spacebar to pause it, or if only the DM has that ability if playing co-op, or if there are toggles you can switch on to stop play at designated times.


----------



## Matchstick (Feb 13, 2015)

Dausuul said:


> If I can't make up encounters and social scenarios on the fly, homebrew everything from PC races to monsters to magic items, and create and apply my own house rules--then it ain't a tabletop, virtual or otherwise.
> 
> Looks like it might be a pretty cool video game, though. I'll check it out.




Agreed, this is not a VTT in any way.  

Couldn't you use one of the old Baldur's Gate games to make dungeons and have players go through them?  Maybe the only big innovation here is the "live" part.  Still, it'll be interesting to see where it winds up.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 13, 2015)

Rygar said:


> You may want to take a moment and google those two companies.




I may.  But then again, I may not.


----------



## moldyderp (Feb 13, 2015)

Another article here:
http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/swordcoastlegendsannouncement/

Steam entry says Q3 2015:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/325600/

And you can preorder here:
https://swordcoast.com/preorder


----------



## Zaran (Feb 13, 2015)

Zaran said:


> All I have to say is "We can't cancel what we haven't announced!"




 I take this remark back.  I just found the link on the DnD webpage so I guess that's an acknowledgement.


----------



## Halivar (Feb 13, 2015)

Crunchy info here: https://swordcoast.com/aboutSystem specs, real-time DM'ingEDIT: Deluxe pre-order comes with 4 standard keys to give to friends. Nice touch.


----------



## myscha_sleddog (Feb 14, 2015)

I remember playing Baldur's Gate back when we were working on Unreal. James loved the game as much as I did.  His studio will do a superb job and I am super excited to see their involvement. He really cares about the stuff he works on and they will pour tones of passion int this!

Beyond that, this is  a must buy for me, especially since it is in 5E and in the FR.


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Feb 14, 2015)

They lost me at Dragon Age, ug.


----------



## Aisu Hitokiri (Feb 14, 2015)

Aye, this looks very promising. I cannot wait to play this. =)


----------



## Parmandur (Feb 14, 2015)

Zaran said:


> I take this remark back.  I just found the link on the DnD webpage so I guess that's an acknowledgement.





Unlike the rumored book, this is a major product.


----------



## Rowell (Feb 14, 2015)

Personally, Neverwinter Nights (the original with the expansions, not Neverwinter Nights 2) was the best game for this sort of thing.
It allowed a DM enough control over the game world and the adventure, while allowing the DM to develop content that was always available, and could run unattended.
I myself created a 100 area persistent world, complete with quests, player housing, trade skills, monster invasions which pretty much ran itself.
I also had 5 DM's that were available to run random adventures, as well as on-going story lines.
If this new game in development doesn't offer at least that sort of capability, it's nothing ground-breaking or new.  It's just a poor version of something from a glorious past.


----------



## Zarithar (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm just glad to see a CRPG using the 5e rules, and with some well-established developers at the helm. Looks like this could be great.


----------



## Bayonet (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd honestly like this to be as close to the gameplay of Baldurs Gate II as possible.  Looks really great.


----------



## TheSwartz (Mar 1, 2015)

I really hope they don't screw this up. Looks Fantastic!


----------

